# Quick easy candles



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought some flicker led t-light candles from walmart to help light my indoor cemetery this year. Since they don't put out much light I wanted to build them up a bit. I was planning on the PVC route, but running short on time. Dress rehearsals are next weekend.

Here's my quick easy solution. POOL NOODLES!!!
I hollowed out the tops and just dropped in a t-light.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah, Jaybo is gonna love these, Joker... thats what he doesnt like about my PVC variety is that you can't see the "flame" through the PVC like you can a real candle.... I betcha 20 bucks he starts searching for yellow pool noodles tomorrow, LOL. Great quick fix, my friend!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I forgot to mention I used the larger pool noodles. The smaller ones may work, but might be difficult to hollow out. On some I just used a kitchen knife then realized I had a hole saw drill bit that was the perfect size. I just hand turned it and then used a knife to remove the foam. I used the yellow cause most of my candles in my home are french vanilla...lol. Other colors would probably work as well. I've got some blue and pink at the building I will probably make some out of as well for a variety of color. The star shaped noodles might be cool too.

Gonna play with the heat gun on a couple tomorrow to see what kind of effect I can get like a partially melted candle on one side....we'll see.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gosh, in the dark you can't tell it is a pool noodle.

Nice!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Gosh, in the dark you can't tell it is a pool noodle.
> 
> Nice!


When it comes to haunting I always say its not what it is, but what it looks like


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That's very interesting Joker, Something to try out for sure.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

very cool, and I have some pol noodle to use. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look really good and are so simple - what more could you ask for in a prop?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can see this idea being good for candles seen from a distance.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good idea. To Which I will steal.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

THANK YOU!!! I have been trying different types of lighting for my kitchen table scene for over a week and not happy with anything so far. I should have known that something simple would be the way to go:googly:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job, awesome effect.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT idea!! looks great! definitely going to try this!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great idea. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like .. great idea


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh wow! I'm totally going to do this!!! 

Just a thought... if one wanted to make the tops look uneven and melted, one could do just that! I'm thinking take a BBQ lighter and just randomly melt the tops a bit?!?!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad you guys/gals liked them. Not the best looking candle for closeups but from 6+ feet a way depending on lighting. They look great.

I can't take full credit for the idea. I had a small piece of yellow pool noodle and threw at my g/f the other day at the haunt and she freaked. She thought I was throwing a candle at her.....well and thats how I go the idea

Going to try some melting and different colors today


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see the diff colors.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

This is great! I took some spare pieces of pool noodle from the garage and threw a few candles together last night. While it doesn't look so great in the daylight, at night it is VERY nice! Love how the light shines from within like a real candle.

I'm going to try misting them with a little paint to see if I can make them look more realistic during the daylight.

Great idea Joker!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love this idea. i thought about dipping them in vinyl to give them a shiny outside but still see thru. I don't know how easy it will be to melt them and get a melted candle look. When I made Draiks secret reaper gift I used pool noodles. I melted them to look like a burnt body. they melt real nice but definitely look more like burnt flesh than melted wax. Let us know if anyone of you come up with a good solution on that, I would like to try it.

Joker, thanks for sharing this great idea.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really cool. What a great idea!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

That's an awesome twist to this prop, but I only wish I'd seen this earlier... I just made 20 PVC candles! Oh well, maybe I'll just mix and match... Again, good job!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. The melting didn't turn out as well as I'd like, but I did melt a few tops to distort some of them a little. Running out of time, but may try adding some hot glue in the off season for some melted candle wax effect.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Well look at that. Easy, affordable and effective. Nicely done.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome idea Joker, I gots tons of pool noodles this year. Gonna try a few out. Any advice for cutting smooth bottoms so they stand cleanly and evenly? I usually don't care about even cuts cause they just end up as filler in armatures.



joker said:


> I had a small piece of yellow pool noodle and threw at my g/f the other day at the haunt and she freaked. She thought I was throwing a candle at her.....well and thats how...


How the fight started? Sorry, wrong thread hehehehe.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Awesome idea Joker, I gots tons of pool noodles this year. Gonna try a few out. Any advice for cutting smooth bottoms so they stand cleanly and evenly? I usually don't care about even cuts cause they just end up as filler in armatures.
> 
> How the fight started? Sorry, wrong thread hehehehe.


I get better results with a kitchen knife (ginsu). They aren't perfect, but close enough for me. If you had a belt sander you might be able to flatten out the bottom if they aren't straight enough for your need/liking.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great idea Joker. Now that's using your noodle!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> Awesome idea Joker, I gots tons of pool noodles this year. Gonna try a few out. Any advice for cutting smooth bottoms so they stand cleanly and evenly? I usually don't care about even cuts cause they just end up as filler in armatures.
> 
> How the fight started? Sorry, wrong thread hehehehe.


We jumped all over this and setup some poolnoodle candles in our yard. Had problems with the wind knocking them down. So, we took some wooden skewers and pushed them up into the foam. Basically we have them staked to the ground like our tombstones. They haven't budged since.

We actually pushed the skewers through the base of our foam tombstones because we wanted them sitting on the stones. They look great, and the hole the skewer makes is small and can be filled with wood putty later if you change your mind.

Dixie is the one who came up with the idea of the skewers. I kept trying to figure out how to glue them or use velcro. I was overthinking the problem! 

KISS = Keep It Simple Stupid. Wish I could have learned to think that way earlier in life. Would have save a lot of hardship!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

This is a great idea - Nice job


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

It's off to Wal-Mart the kids wont miss a few noodles......love it ...the light that is given off through the noodles is perfect......and I think I have enough time to do this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, what a great idea. Those look great. I may have to borrow this idea.  Thanks for the post Joker!


----------



## DarkGypsy (Oct 23, 2009)

Holy rusted metal batman!

--That is Eff'n SMART! I am so stealing this idea. It looks fantastic!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great idea. Nice glow.


----------

